# Peanut Butter has done it



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Tips :thumb:

A month ago I posted that I had PB's White Diamond on my trim's, loads of suggestions came back, rubber being one, nut oil and smooth peanut butter. I thought I had Groundnut oil in but I used it up a while ago making Peanut and banana muffins. Did the rubbering out but did leave marks, well I've been off work this week and I thought I'd get some Peanut butter and give a sample area ago, the results

Half and half

Peanutbutter 003 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Peanutbutter 004 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

The front bit done

Peanutbutter edit 010 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

So happy and a little goes a long way. 
Done some sample area's on BF's Civic for kicks, just waiting to see what it's like after a down pour. 
I've not put any trim care on yet as I'll being doing a detail on soon, defo washing tomorrow.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Wonderful results LittleMissTracy - thanks for remembering


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mmmm muuuffffiiiins :argie:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Mmmm muuuffffiiiins :argie:


Yep :thumb: I was going to mention the muffins too, I have made banana ones but not thought to try banana and peanuts. Tell us more about the baking Trace :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Mmmm muuuffffiiiins :argie:


And they are the best. 

Crunchy peanut butter, bananas and a bar of dark choc chunk'd, amazing.
Bit like the trim results
I love baking stuff but I only limit to baking maybe once a week, or I'll get fat.
My shortbread is awesome......


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Tips said:


> Wonderful results LittleMissTracy - thanks for remembering


Thank you, I asked, folk gave, I took. Cheap too, thats what I like.
I only smelt the trim tho, no licking


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

LittleMissTracy said:


> And they are the best.
> 
> Crunchy peanut butter, bananas and a bar of dark choc chunk'd, amazing.
> Bit like the trim results
> ...


Marry me?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Genius, Certainly works wonders, the pictures show the results very well.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Marry me?


:speechles



Trip tdi said:


> Genius, Certainly works wonders, the pictures show the results very well.


I know, its great. I love DW.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

LittleMissTracy said:


> And they are the best.
> 
> Crunchy peanut butter, bananas and a bar of dark choc chunk'd, amazing.
> Bit like the trim results
> ...


To be honest since I have been preparing food from scratch, the calorie intake is much less, commercial cakes and food are loaded with all sorts of rubbish, I was 91Kg on the 12th of December 2011, now 77kg which has taken my BMI from 31 to under 25 and without a visit to the gym.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Avanti said:


> To be honest since I have been preparing food from scratch, the calorie intake is much less, commercial cakes and food are loaded with all sorts of rubbish, I was 91Kg on the 12th of December 2011, now 77kg which has taken my BMI from 31 to under 25 and without a visit to the gym.


Lifestyle changes for the win :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^ Avanti, do you have a recipe for a cheesecake and carrotcake, This is my favourite cakes of all times, plus Jam Doughnuts as well or a chocolate version of one, PM me when you are free :thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

winner!! nice car too mate :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Avanti said:


> To be honest since I have been preparing food from scratch, the calorie intake is much less, commercial cakes and food are loaded with all sorts of rubbish, I was 91Kg on the 12th of December 2011, now 77kg which has taken my BMI from 31 to under 25 and without a visit to the gym.


Share some tips with the Tipster :argie:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> ^^^ Avanti, do you have a recipe for a cheesecake and carrotcake, This is my favourite cakes of all times, plus Jam Doughnuts as well or a chocolate version of one, PM me when you are free :thumb:


I have one for carrot cake. I can route it out if you like.



Avanti said:


> To be honest since I have been preparing food from scratch, the calorie intake is much less, commercial cakes and food are loaded with all sorts of rubbish, I was 91Kg on the 12th of December 2011, now 77kg which has taken my BMI from 31 to under 25 and without a visit to the gym.


I've lost over 3 stone, cleaning my car is a good way not to eat, busy and exercise too. Most of my food is prepared and planned.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Share some tips with the Tipster :argie:


Tipster, I don't want the whole house to explode, Bro 

On a serious, hit me with it, I;m all yours, what's your recipe Tips


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

LittleMissTracy said:


> cleaning my car is a good way


I whacked on a heart rate monitor to see how many cals were burned in a typical Tips clean up sess.

I couldn't believe it when I chalked up over 500 cals in one detailing session :buffer:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I have one for carrot cake. I can route it out if you like.
> 
> I've lost over 3 stone, cleaning my car is a good way not to eat, busy and exercise too. Most of my food is prepared and planned.


That will be brilliant if you could please, carrot cake is rarer in the shops now and I rarely see them any more.
Never baked a cake on my own, but would love too and make a freshly home cooked one :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> On a serious, hit me with it, I;m all yours, what's your recipe Tips


Ha, ha - we are trying to extract healthy lifestyle tips from Avanti and co. 
You are wanting the secret recipe to Tesco chocolate eclairs & carrot cakes









Gotta love the Tripster


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I have one for carrot cake. I can route it out if you like.
> 
> I've lost over 3 stone, cleaning my car is a good way not to eat, busy and exercise too. Most of my food is prepared and planned.


Yes when I have big car cleans I worked up a good sweat, simply cutting back on 500kcals per day will lose 4 stone in a year, 
this was the carrot cake I done a few weeks back










and no I gave most of it away, but it got the thumbs up.

This was the recipie


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Ha, ha - we are trying to extract healthy lifestyle tips from Avanti and co and you are wanting the secret recipe to Tesco chocolate eclairs & carrot cakes


I swear you are getting sharper by the day, lets say by the minutes 

I already know the secreat recipe for Tweaking the Tesco Choclate Eclairs, a 25ml shot of Britemax Clean max , you and me know Big Orange is not going to cut it, or edge it.

I think it's going to be our Apan style, you know what I Mean  all the house windows open


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

You crack me up Trip, I love it - don't change for anyone buddy


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> You crack me up Trip, I love it - don't change for anyone buddy


Nice to hear :thumb:, you crack me up as well, Big times 

We are on the same wave length, I;m not changing for anyone, Head Strong remember


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Going back on thread for a mo peeps.

Groundnut oil also makes for a fantastic plastic trim dressing :thumb:

90p a bottle, lasts a month and the oil comes from peanuts - winning


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> That will be brilliant if you could please, carrot cake is rarer in the shops now and I rarely see them any more.
> Never baked a cake on my own, but would love too and make a freshly home cooked one :thumb:


Carrot cake

carrotcake 002 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Thing I change is I use real butter and I buy grated carrot from asda, The other stuff I always have in. I can get all from Aldi.
I sometimes use buttercream as topping, depends what I have in.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Om nom nom nom


----------



## Chrisrhondda (Jul 2, 2012)

*Reply*

Hi all am I right in reading this that peanut butter will get white marks off black trims or have I read this whole topic wrong lol

If so is there a special mix or simply buy a jar of peanut butter and wipe it on ?

Thanks Chris


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Tips said:


> Going back on thread for a mo peeps.
> 
> Groundnut oil also makes for a fantastic plastic trim dressing :thumb:
> 
> 90p a bottle, lasts a month and the oil comes from peanuts - winning


I couldn't get it for 90p, hence me going for peanut butter.
Lasts a month, as in it perishes


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Carrot cake
> 
> carrotcake 002 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help and taking your time to post, that's very kind and genuine of yourself :thumb:

The Recipe looks spot on, I will try a attempt to make this carrot cake at home soon :thumb:

Thanks once again from myself, have a great Saturday from me


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Chrisrhondda said:


> Hi all am I right in reading this that peanut butter will get white marks off black trims or have I read this whole topic wrong lol
> 
> If so is there a special mix or simply buy a jar of peanut butter and wipe it on ?
> 
> Thanks Chris


Bought a jar and put a teaspoon in a jar, and with a cloth rubbed it on the trim and kind of buffed off with another, its magic.:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Carrot cake
> 
> carrotcake 002 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Which food mixer do you have Trace?
My Mum donated me her Russell Hobbs 1140 but the dough hook is missing and I cannot source a replacement, I have been looking at the Breville SMH 02 or something like that.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Avanti said:


> Which food mixer do you have Trace?
> My Mum donated me her Russell Hobbs 1140 but the dough hook is missing and I cannot source a replacement, I have been looking at the Breville SMH 02 or something like that.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
Food mixer, I have a bowl and a wooden spoon.
The mix is quite sloppy.
Just make sure that when mixing all wet ingredients together put a big spoon full of flour in or it'll kurdle.
And before taking the cakes out (as do it like a sandwich cake) to stab it in middle with a skewer, if skewer is dry, cake is cooked


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

LittleMissTracy said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> Food mixer, I have a bowl and a wooden spoon.
> The mix is quite sloppy.
> Just make sure that when mixing all wet ingredients together put a big spoon full of flour in or it'll kurdle.
> And before taking the cakes out (as do it like a sandwich cake) to stab it in middle with a skewer, if skewer is dry, cake is cooked


heh heh, only manual for muffins (although I whisk the eggs before adding) 
I done a passion cake 2 weeks ago too, away from the cakes carbonara sauce I can do swiftly now, so that and spag tag with salmon are two favourites of mine at present.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Food, mmmm my favourite pass time.
Looking good, I thought I was one of a few that took pics of there food.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Food, mmmm my favourite pass time.
> Looking good, I thought I was one of a few that took pics of there food.


Nope, it is a bigger hobby than car cleaning, and more essential too :thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

To curve it back on track, I did BF Civic, haven't done the whole trim (More on his motor than min)


PeanutbutterCivic 001 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Bit blurry but seems to come up a treat.

PeanutbutterCivic 002 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Littlemisstracy great results and please make me some cakes lol


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I couldn't get it for 90p, hence me going for peanut butter.
> Lasts a month, as in it perishes


No - plastic trim dressed with groundnut oil, stays black for over a month. :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I didn't think so, I have stuff in the cupboard for ages. 
The peanut butter won't tho............... Hick!

I'm thinking of Doing BF's car tomorrow, giving it a Snow foam as I got the kit this week, but weather and all. Otherwise if time is an issue I'll just shampoo and do the trim proper.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I didn't think so, I have stuff in the cupboard for ages.
> The peanut butter won't tho............... Hick!
> 
> *I'm thinking of Doing BF's car tomorrow,* giving it a Snow foam as I got the kit this week, but weather and all. Otherwise if time is an issue I'll just shampoo and do the trim proper.


I think you have just lost half of your fan club :lol:
What more could a man want a GF that can cook and clean cars :speechles


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

What can I say, I'm a h3ll of a girl.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cif is just as good.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Ronnie said:


> Cif is just as good.


It's good for PVC window frames too, never thought of that tho. I've got that in too.

Plus point to peanut butter, it tastes sooooo nice:thumb:

Cheers


----------

